# صور دير مارمينا



## candy shop (19 أكتوبر 2009)

​


----------



## مريم12 (19 أكتوبر 2009)

*جميلة يا ماما كاندى 
ميرررسى جدااا
و ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## ارووجة (19 أكتوبر 2009)

واو دير حلو كتييييييييير
ميرسي ياغالية عالصور
ربنا يباركك


----------



## candy shop (19 أكتوبر 2009)

مريم12 قال:


> *جميلة يا ماما كاندى
> ميرررسى جدااا
> و ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*



شكراااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

 ربنا يباركك يا قمر​


----------



## candy shop (19 أكتوبر 2009)

ارووجة قال:


> واو دير حلو كتييييييييير
> ميرسي ياغالية عالصور
> ربنا يباركك



اة يا رارووجتى 

الدير جميل جدااااااااااااااااا

شكراااااااا يا قمر

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## tena_tntn (20 أكتوبر 2009)

*حلو قوى 
شكرا*


----------



## النهيسى (20 أكتوبر 2009)

*بالطبع صور أسمى من أى تقييم


شفاعه الغاليين

القديس مارمينا

القديس البابا كيرلس

القديس مينا أفا مينا

معاكم


شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا​*


----------



## candy shop (6 ديسمبر 2009)

tena_tntn قال:


> *حلو قوى
> شكرا*



شكرااااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## candy shop (6 ديسمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> *بالطبع صور أسمى من أى تقييم
> 
> 
> شفاعه الغاليين
> ...



ميرسى اوى لزوقك 

ولتشجيعك 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله يا نهيسى
​


----------



## toty sefo (6 ديسمبر 2009)

*صور جميله لان الدير اصلا رائع وشهيد الدير اروع بركته تكون معانا *​


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 ديسمبر 2009)

صور جميل يا كاندى 
والدير على الطبيعه روووووعه بجد 
بسم الصليب ربنا يزيد ويبارك
شكرا ليكى على الصور
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (4 فبراير 2010)

toty sefo قال:


> *صور جميله لان الدير اصلا رائع وشهيد الدير اروع بركته تكون معانا *​


*شكراااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله *

 *ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## candy shop (4 فبراير 2010)

kokoman قال:


> صور جميل يا كاندى
> والدير على الطبيعه روووووعه بجد
> بسم الصليب ربنا يزيد ويبارك
> شكرا ليكى على الصور
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​




*شكراااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله *

 *ربنا يباركك يا كوكو*​


----------



## tasoni queena (1 أبريل 2010)

صور جميلة جدااااااااااااا

شكراااااااااااااا

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (1 أبريل 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> صور جميلة جدااااااااااااا
> 
> شكراااااااااااااا
> 
> الرب يبارك حياتك​


شكرااااااااا ليكى حبيبتى

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## kalimooo (20 أبريل 2010)




----------



## candy shop (17 يونيو 2010)

كليمو قال:


>


شكراااااااااااااااااا  لمشاركتك  الجميله

ربنا يباركك  كليمو​


----------



## youhnna (17 يونيو 2010)

*شكراااااااا كاندى على الصور الرائعة
والمجهود الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 يونيو 2010)

*وااااااااااااااااو*
*دير في منتهي الجمال*
*ميرسي كاندي*​


----------



## mony mooh (20 يونيو 2010)

صورررررر جميلة جداااا


----------



## candy shop (27 يوليو 2010)

youhnna قال:


> *شكراااااااا كاندى على الصور الرائعة
> والمجهود الجميل
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


*شكرااااا لمشاركتك الجميله *

*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## candy shop (27 يوليو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *وااااااااااااااااو*
> *دير في منتهي الجمال*
> *ميرسي كاندي*​



شكراااااااااا ليكى يا قمر

ربنا يرعاكى
​


----------



## candy shop (27 يوليو 2010)

mony mooh قال:


> صورررررر جميلة جداااا


*شكرااااا لمشاركتك الجميله *

*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## Rosetta (4 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## candy shop (6 نوفمبر 2010)

rosetta قال:


>





شكراااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك
​


----------

